# Physiotherapy near WAFI



## Miffy (Jan 14, 2008)

A physiotherapy clinic has just opened in Healthcare City, next to WAFI City. It specialises in orthopaedics/post-surgery and sports physio. The physios are trained in Australia, the world leader in physiotherapy and you can contact them on 04-4370570.


----------

